# Forenbersicht > Wer? Wo? Wann? >  >  Westen am WE

## FolkertM

Welche Spots im Westen gehen am WE, bei diesem Oostwind?

Greetz

----------


## Schotstart

blausteinsee

----------


## tigger1983

naja das gibt auflandigen wind... Gut besser als diesen ablandigen. Problem aber ist der Taucher und Naturschutzbereich, der dir beim hhelaufen nur wenige meter erlaubt. Und wehe du fhrst mal zu weit in den Bojenbereich rein, da haste gleich den Chief am hals. Der spielt sich auf wie der Sherrif...
Komm besser nach Roermond  :Wink:  Da gibts dann schn sideshore, und ohne gesetzeshter  :Wink:

----------

